# Las Vegas Demand - 07/04/06



## GaryDouglas (Jan 13, 2006)

Is Fourth of July week a big demand week for Las Vegas? I'm trying to decide whether to use or rent for those weekdays.

P.S., I thought I put this in the West US folder... oops!


----------



## debraxh (Jan 13, 2006)

I would say it's not in huge demand, because when we were there over the 4th in 2004 we were able to get very inexpensive rooms at the Venetian.  However it may be more popular than other summer weeks.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jan 13, 2006)

Do they have a big fireworks display on the 4th?  I assume it's less than on New Years...


----------



## derb (Jan 13, 2006)

*4th of July Vegas*

I would not go to Vegas in July or August but I do own a Jockey 
Club that is over the 4th.  It trades very well and gets an AC when deposited in II.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 13, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> Do they have a big fireworks display on the 4th?  I assume it's less than on New Years...


Not on the strip.  From our room at the Venetian we could see lots of displays off in the distance, but the only one nearby was at the Stratosphere(?) and not large...


----------



## trafficmaven (Jan 13, 2006)

*Summer Bay Las Vegas Info*

Anyone care to share first-hand info with me about this property? 

We own in FL  and swapped our week for a stay NEXT week. 

I've read poor reviews and, altho we're stuck with our trade, I'm hopeful there are some nice units and we can actually stay in one of them! LOL! 

Anyone with first-hand info about which building/units are the nicer ones, plus any and all other info about the property would be very much appreciated! 

Thank you!

Beverly Cloer


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 13, 2006)

trafficmaven said:
			
		

> Anyone care to share first-hand info with me about this property?
> 
> I've read poor reviews and, altho we're stuck with our trade, I'm hopeful there are some nice units and we can actually stay in one of them! LOL!
> 
> Anyone with first-hand info about which building/units are the nicer ones, plus any and all other info about the property would be very much appreciated!



Be sure to ask for a renovated room when you check in. Most have been refurbished recently but there are still some that have not been completed. 

Most complaints I have seen have been concerns about the surrounding areas. There really isn't much to worry about. The resort has security patrols and you can have someone drive you to your unit on the golf carts from the lobby if you wish. I'd be more worried walking around the Stratosphere or Circus Circus than anywhere around Summer Bay.

It is not fancy like the new TS resorts in Vegas but the location is good (right behind Harrah's and IP) and there is a monorail stop right there.  You won't be spending much time in the room in Vegas anyway.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 13, 2006)

GaryDouglas said:
			
		

> Is Fourth of July week a big demand week for Las Vegas? I'm trying to decide whether to use or rent for those weekdays.



Unless a big convention happens to be in town, the demand isn't going to be huge. Most casinos have summer specials anyway so that would limit your ability to compete for rentals.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 13, 2006)

Fourth of July celebrations in Las Vegas are pretty much a "locals" thing and happen off the strip.  There's a huge fireworks presence, buit it takes place in Summerlin, Anthem, Lake Las Vegas, and downtown Henderson.

Fern


----------

